
As wildfires hit Australia, ocean warming from climate change endangers Tasmania - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/world/climate-environment/climate-change-tasmania/
======
Intermernet
I know this article is mostly touching on the kelp forests and the Tasman sea
warming, but the current fires in Australia are unprecedented and seriously
frightening. We're at the point where it's uncertain that the usually accepted
belief that fires like this are carbon neutral will hold. Areas that haven't
burnt in living memory have been destroyed, and areas that would usually
regrow have been decimated to the point that experts are worried that they may
not recover.

This is something new for Australia, and Australia has one of the longest
records of living memory when it comes to fires.

~~~
pjc50
It's not important to Australia that it be habitable, or that its seas
survive. It's only important that its coal extraction industry is not
impaired. This, after all, is what Australians have voted for; who are we to
defy democracy?

[https://www.insurancejournal.com/news/international/2019/11/...](https://www.insurancejournal.com/news/international/2019/11/01/547243.htm)

------
thomasfl
Since this is a global problem, I woukd be happy if the government in my
country could make it simpler to reduce my carbon footprint. Now all I get is
frustraded by reading news like this.

~~~
prox
Would be interesting to see if in due time when the death toll rises we get to
see proceedings in the international court in The Hague.

~~~
Scarblac
If the court isn't submerged by then...

------
max_likelihood
If you find it helpful, here's an Outline of the article:
[https://outline.com/uAUtV9](https://outline.com/uAUtV9)

~~~
jonplackett
Not seen this service before. Does it work with all paywall sites?

~~~
max_likelihood
It works on quite a few sites e.g. Financial Times, Bloomberg, Washington
Post. But not on Wall Street Journal.

